# Herbiesheadshop



## woodydude (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone has used this site for seeds.
I cannot believe some of the prices, they have to be about the cheapest I have seen for damn fine genetics.

Can anyone give me a heads up?? (No pun intended )

Thanks W


----------



## benamucc (Mar 24, 2011)

have you looked them up on seedbankupdate?  IMO thats the ONLY way I would trust a new or "cheap" site.  lots of scammers out there!!  

let us know if you make an order tho!


----------



## woodydude (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, that was the first place I looked for intel, nothing there.
I suppose if I pay by credit card I am covered if nothing turns up.
My worry would be if I ordered a particular strain and they turned out to be bagseed repackaged!
May give them a try with a small order, just to see if they are for real!
TX W


----------



## woodydude (Mar 25, 2011)

Just found this doing a search for a review of the place and it looks legit hxxp://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/10578-herbies-headshop.html

I will give them a try and see what happens.
Peace W


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going take a look.  If you make an order, let us know how it works out.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

man all u guys with seeds and new flavs makes me feel so square and uniform. like im the suit and tie same strain boring grower and you guys are the artsy abstract fun grower...

i kind of miss it. damn research keeps me on a str8 line start to finish


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone here tried herbies and gave me a report on it all. Forget who it was, the crash wiped that thread and my pm on it out. They had gotten their order in a week though.
Ill be using Herbies in a couple days myself.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.
I am about to place an order for Mandala Satori (Having read THG's SCROG DIY, I read about the strain and it jumped onto my wishlist!)

Less than £25 delivered for 10 reg seeds is a good deal me thinks and they will be in breeders packaging!

Will update once I have the beans.
W


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Mar 26, 2011)

ive ordered from herbies 3 times, i was satisfied with the prices and the stealthiness of the package, they give freebies usually, my only problem is the germ rate, ive had alot of trouble with herbies seeds not germing the last 2 orders, i only had 5 of 7 of the autos germ, and last order i germed 3 homegrown purple, 3 hash passion and 3 Northern lights, all 3 of the HGP sprouted, 1 of the hash passions sprouted and 1 of the NL sprouted.

I did contact herbie about the germ rate he apologized and said he couldnt replace the seeds, because they are supposed to be souvenirs, he gave me a special code and said he would throw some "free" seed packs in my next order by way of apology.

Overall i like herbie, they are prompt with shipping orders and replying to emails, i like them better than attitude or dr chronic.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks RI, still not placed my order, probably later today.
Peace
W


----------



## boredofwar (Apr 1, 2011)

I am on my 1st grow and got my seeds (Lowryder x Blueberry auto)from herbies. 

1) their prices seemed to be the best that I could see
2) bought and paid for them on Thursday, Germed them on Friday.
3) 5 of 5 popped
4) 3 wks in all looking good


 nuff said


----------

